

Quantifying Eventual Consistency via Probabilistically Bounded Staleness (PBS) - yarapavan
http://databeta.wordpress.com/2012/01/10/pbs-quantifying-eventual-consistency-of-replicas/

======
yarapavan
UCB Project page is here -
<http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~pbailis/projects/pbs/>

A technical report on their findings here -
[http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/2012/EECS-2012-4....](http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/2012/EECS-2012-4.pdf)

